# Jumping position.



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Please refrain from using "chat speak".

*((Edited by Skippy! to add the rule))*

*4- Please do not use excessive Net-Speak.* 
Please spell out your words. For example: Say "Your" instead of "ur", and say "to" instead of "2" etc. Keep in mind, that not all members of this forum speak English as a first language, it is already hard enough for them to translate our slang terms but the net-speak makes it a lot harder for them, since there is no way to translate it. Furthermore, do not type in all caps, or in alternating caps, or use excessive exclamation points or question marks. (Example. DONT TYPE LIKE THIS oR LiKe ThIs!!!!!111!!!!!????///)


----------



## 3days3ways (Feb 23, 2007)

the pictures are kind of small so its hard to tell but from what i can tell you look good overall.. just some small things...

for the first picture it looks like you are jumping ahead of your horse and your leg has slipped back. Your stirrups look a little too long, which could be the reson for both of these position faults (throw your upper body forward as you hae to reach for your stirrups), so if you try shortening your stirrups one or two holes, you will have a better base of support and might have an easier time of letting the horse jump up to you. 

in the second picture, you look really good besides your heels i would like to see a lot farther down.

overall really good!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

hmmm I tend to agree with the above mentioned although in the second you looked a little left behind.......

I mean Im no Pro so feel free to ignore me.....


----------



## jumpinginthedark (Feb 9, 2007)

thanks i'll try to remember.heres a bigger one







my erm mates sort of messed it up a bit but you can still see


----------



## da moose (Mar 2, 2007)

I cant's really tell anything from the first set of pictures, they are too small to see anything. The second picture though, you need to shorten your stirrups about 2 holes, there is no bend in your knee. Your foot looks shoved into your stirrup and your toe is turned out to the point of it being parallel with your horse's side. This is a big problem and you need to fix your leg. Lots of no stirrup work both on the flat and over fences will fix this. Your release is fine, it doesn;t look like a large fence, you are ok there. But you don't have any bend in your upper body. Your butt needs to some down more and you need to fold at your hips. You also look too far forward in your saddle. Your crotch appears to be almost directly over the pommel of your saddle. Shortening your stirrups, developing your leg, and learning to bend at your hip will fix that.


----------



## jumpinginthedark (Feb 9, 2007)

ok thanks it was a very large jump about 3 ft 10 i was a bit scared aswell im going to take some more pics and i wont let my friends scribble


----------



## da moose (Mar 2, 2007)

The jump you were jumping in the last pic was 3'10''? I don't think so. And jump measurements normaly come in incraments of 3. Like, 2'6'', 2'9'', 3', 3'3'', 3'6'', 3'9'', 4'. From what I can see, in any of those pictures, those jumps don't look like they are over 2'6'' at the most.


----------



## jumpinginthedark (Feb 9, 2007)

well 3ft 9 or something ill get more pics.anyway we might be selling that pony .not that im blaming him we were braking him in


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

ummmm dude I cant see anything but squiggles......


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

smells fishy...


----------



## jumpinginthedark (Feb 9, 2007)

ye im sorri bout se scribbles it wos mah m8s lol ill get more pics


----------



## Babyrowz (Mar 16, 2007)

in the first one your over folding and in the second your a bit behind the motion!


----------



## Nikki (Mar 16, 2007)

Heels down wheight more in the heels and knees down. Shoulderback and bum a little out of the saddle!


----------

